# Six letter sentence



## aron (Nov 23, 2020)

New game ?

Write a six letter sentence -each word starting with the last six letters of the previous sentence,  ( the dafter the better  ! ) 
ie..

Seven nuns cycled around town yesterday

N S D D N Y


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2020)

We already have the 5 word sentence ... but okay ...


Never say Dave didn't notice you.

 R  Y   E    T   E   U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2020)

fine with me. six words is just as good 

*Read your entire text, everything's Useful!!

D R E T S L *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2020)

*Don remembered eating Tom's Sisters Lunch*

*N D G S S H*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2020)

*Nan's  Doctor Grilled some super hotdogs!

S R D E R S*


----------



## aron (Nov 24, 2020)

Six reindeer didn't ever require Santa

X R T R E A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2020)

Xmas reindeer tease Rudolph every afternoon 

S R E H Y N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Santa's reindeer each have yellow Noses

S R H E W S*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2020)

Several  reindeer have  ears with sequins


L   R     E     S     H     S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2020)

Loco reindeer eat strange halibut stew 

O R T E T W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

*Old rose thorn eats the wood.

 D  E      N    S   E   D   *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

Dietproof Egyptians never stop eating donuts 

F S R P G S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2020)

*Fancy spring Robin pecked green snake

Y G N D N E *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2020)

*Y G N D N E*
*
You'll grow new daisies next year

*
*L W W S T R*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

*Listen what Walter sang to Rita..

N T R G O A *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2020)

Nonliving triceratops rarely go out anywhere

G S Y O T E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2020)

*Get some yard ornaments to  enthrall.

T   E    D     S    O    L   *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

*Ted eats Delicious  salami on Lettuce

D S S I N E *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2020)

Don't start singing I'll need earplugs.

T T G L D S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

*Tiny ticks give lost dogs Scabs

Y S E T S S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2020)

You said Ed told Sue's secret

U D D  D S T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

Uncanny deaf donkeys don't stop talking

Y F S T P G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2020)

*Yesterday , Fran stopped to pick Geraniums 

Y N D O K S*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2020)

*You never did open Kate's suitcase.  

U    R   D   N   S   E   *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Unusual reindeer drink neat seaweed eggnog 

L R K T D G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Look! ,Rabbit kicked two dogs growling..

K T D O S G *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

*Keep the dogs  off  Sarah's  gate.

P     E    S     F    S    E   *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Please everyone, sit facing south east.

E E T G H T *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2020)

E E T G H T

Every evening Tom goes home Tired 

Y G M S E D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Yodeling goats might sound eerily demented 

G S T D Y D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2020)

*Garth   sold the desk you  destroyed.

H   D    E   K   U   D    

*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Horseradish donut eaters keep using diapers 

H T S P G S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2020)

Lester Realized Kent Talked Decent Gibberish

R D T D T H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Ronnie    didn't   tell    Dylan   to    help.

E    T    L    N    O   P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2020)

Extraterrestrial tortoises live near old Pluto 

L S E R D O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2020)

*Lets see everyone's Red Deer Ornaments*

*S E S D R S *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2020)

Sinister elves still drink reindeer sarsaparilla  

R S L K R A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2020)

*Round Sausage looks kinda raw already

D E S A W Y *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2020)

Deluded Egyptian singers always want yogurt 

D N S S T T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2020)

Did nothing , sang songs, teased toddlers

D G G S D S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 17, 2020)

Don't go gladly, show demonic strength

T O Y W C H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2020)

*Tomorrow our young Westie comes home.  


W   R   G    E   S   E   *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2020)

*Westie remembers getting Easter Sunday eggs.

E S G R Y S *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Eccentric Swiss go round yodeling something 

C S O D G G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 22, 2020)

Come See Our Dog Get Goofy

E E R G T Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2021)

Each evening Romanian goats try yodeling 

H G N S Y G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2021)

*Hal  gave Nana some young  goats.


L    E    A    E    G   S   
*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2021)

*Larry eats almost everything green sometimes

Y S T G N S *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2021)

*Y S T G N S

You should try getting naughty Sometimes 

U D Y G Y S*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2021)

Unstoppable dancing yaks get yak sciatica 

E G S T K A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2021)

*Everyone goes skiing to keep athletic .

E S G O P C*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2021)

Elegant sheep graze on poached cabbage 

T P E N D E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2021)

*Ten Pence, equals nine dinner entrees 

N E S E R S *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Naughty elves started eating Rudolph's slippers 

Y S D G S S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2021)

Yodeling sheep don't get so sheepish 

G P T T O H


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2021)

*Growing pigs to takeover  old Hogs..

G S O R D S*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2021)

Geeky spinning octopuses resemble dancing squids 

Y G S E G S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2021)

*Yesterday  Gail  sold everything George saved.

   Y   L    D   G   E   D*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2021)

*Yuppies like drinking generous escargot daiquiris

S E G S T S *


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2021)

*Sometimes Evelyn gives signals to Steve.

S N S S O E*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2021)

Somersaulting nomads sometimes seem over eager  

G S S M R R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Goats still sing mostly repetitive rubbish 

S L G Y E H


----------



## tinytn (Feb 20, 2021)

*Some ladies get yawning every hour

E S T G Y R*


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Each student teacher gets yearly reviews.

H T R S Y S


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2021)

Hyperactive Tyroleans rarely stop yodeling songs 

E S Y P G S


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2021)

*Excellent speech you printed ,great subject !

T H U D T  T*


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

That's hidden under dirt try tamping.

S N R T Y G


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2021)

Shiny nosed reindeer think yodeling's good

Y D R K S D


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Yet dark roads kicked some dorks.

T K S D E S


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Three kleptomaniacs somehow dodged extended sentences.

E S W D D S


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2021)

Every somersaulting walrus drank double scotches 

Y G S K E S


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2021)

*Your Grandma said ," Karen eats Snails ! "

R A D N S S *


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2021)

Reddened appendages don't need strong sunlight 

D S T D G T


----------



## Patch (May 5, 2021)

Dessert sure tasted darn good tonight.

T E D N D T


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2021)

Teetotal etiolate Draculas never drink turpentine 

L E S R K E


----------



## tinytn (May 6, 2021)

Lets exercise Skating Rink Key essentials

E E G K Y S


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Exercising excessively greatly kinks your style.

G Y Y S R E


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Give your yellow shoes rest eventually.

G R W S T Y


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Grandpa realized we saddled the yak.

A D E D E K


----------



## maybenot (May 7, 2021)

Lucky Rose kept the daisies growing


Y E T S G


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2021)

Y E T E S G

You escaped the enemy's security guards.

U D E S Y S


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2021)

Up Down elevators seem yoyoish somehow

P N S M H W


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2021)

*Parking now seems more hazardous ,Waiting!

G W S E S G*


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2021)

Ghosts were seen eating spooky gruel 

S E N G Y L


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2021)

Screeching emus need good yodeling lessons 

G S D D G S


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Gentle swimming ducks do great singing!

E G S O T G*


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2021)

Economy gibbon sausages often taste gorillaish 

Y N S N E H


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2021)

Yak nose sandwiches need extra horseradish 

K E S D A H


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2021)

Keep eating sausage don't avoid Ham


P G E T D M


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Paul got elevated to department manager.

L T D O T R


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2021)

Long toenailed dancers often trip rumbaing 

G D S N P G


----------



## maybenot (May 14, 2021)

good dinner seldom needs parsley garnish

D R M S Y H


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Doctor recommendations may strengthen your health.

R S Y N R H


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2021)

Relaxed Scottish yodelers never require haggis  

D H S R E S


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Did his selfishness reduce each share?

D S S E H E


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2021)

Deafening shouting sheep eventually have earache 

G G P Y E E


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Goulash generally pleases young energetic eaters.

H Y S G E S


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

*Have you seen Gail's Easter shoes?

E U N S R S *


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Every underling noticed Sarah's red shoes.

Y G D S D S


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

*Your girls do songs during School?

R S O S G L*


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2021)

Rubbish singing ostriches sing garbled lyrics  

H G S G D S


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2021)

huge Gorilla stumbled going down stairs

E A D G N A S


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

E A D G N S

Eerie acrobatic dancing ghosts never sleep 

E C G S R P


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2021)

*Everyone can get store ripened Peaches

E N T E D S*


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2021)

Elvis never tried eating donut soup 

S R D G T P


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2021)

*Sarah  rode Donkey to Pawnshop

H E Y O P*


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *Sarah  rode Donkey to Pawnshop
> 
> H E Y O P*


Needs to be SIX words.


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2021)

S R D G T P  

*Some really diligent golfers time practice.   

E    Y    T    S    E   E    *


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Ernie's young teacher studied elementary education.

S G R D Y N


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Some girls read during your naps

E S D G R S*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2021)

*Every student denied giving Rob soda*

*Y T D G G A*


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Your teenage daughter got grade  A's

R E R T E S *


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Report every research the evidence supports.

T Y H E E S


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2021)

Tell  your  humorous  experience eating supper.

L   R   S   E   G   R


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2021)

Lightweight racing snails expect good results 

T G S T D S


----------



## Patch (May 21, 2021)

Two good students taught digital studies.  

O D S T L S


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2021)

Overcooked dented snails taste like slugs 

D D S E E S


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2021)

Do dead scholars' essays educate students?

O D S S E S


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2021)

Often Donald sells shoes except Sundays.

N D S S T S


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

New data supports suspending the session.

W A S G E N


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2021)

Walk  around some gated  elevated nursery.

K   D   E   D   D   Y


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2021)

Kazoo dancing enthusiasts don't do yodeling 

O G S T O G


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2021)

*old goats sometimes trip over Grass

D S S P R S *


----------



## Patch (May 24, 2021)

Dead skunks still produce rotten smells.

D S L E N S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2021)

*D S L E N S*
*
Don studied Latin, English now Spanish

*
*N D N H W H*


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2021)

Newt donuts need horseradish with honey 

T S D H H Y


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2021)

*Today someone donated honey yogurt 

Y E D Y T *


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Edit:*  YEDYT  - * and I'll add another * T *to make SIX  letters ...

*Yesterday  Ed  drove you to town.  

Y   D    E   U   O   N   
*


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2021)

Yetis don't eat uncooked ostrich noses

S T T D H S


----------



## Patch (May 26, 2021)

Sam thought Travis didn't have shoes.

M T S T E S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

My Teacher said test exams starting 


Y R D T S G


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2021)

Yodeling rattlesnakes don't talk so good 

G S T K O D


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2021)

Gyrating swivel toads keep on dancing  

G L S P N G


----------



## Patch (May 28, 2021)

Give little Spaniel puppies nothing gooey.

E E L S G Y


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2021)

Eerie elves like singing gruesome yodels 

E S E G E S


----------



## tinytn (May 29, 2021)

*Even Southerners enjoy going East sometimes

N S Y G T S *


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2021)

Nicaraguan starched yogurt gets too stiff

N D T S O F


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Norma dodged the smell of flatulence.

A D E L F E


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2021)

All dainty emus like frilled ends 

L Y S E D S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2021)

Long yodeled songs encourage diarrhea sometimes

G D S E A S


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Good diplomats seek expert advice sometimes.

D S K T E S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Dazed snails keep their eyes shut  

D S P R S T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 2, 2021)

*Deaf snakes pretend reading story tales 

F S D G Y S *


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Failsafe scientific devices guide your ship.

E C S E R P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2021)

Eccentric cabaret singers eat recycled parsnips 

C T S T D S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2021)

*Counting the steps to Dave's shop

G E S O S P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)

G E S O S P

Getting energy seems often so pleasant


G Y S N O T


----------



## Patch (Jun 3, 2021)

Grandpa's yard swing needs oiled tomorrow.

S D G S D W


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2021)

Slack dirty goats still don't wash 

K Y S L T H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 5, 2021)

Kill yourself silently lest they hear

L F Y T Y R


----------



## Patch (Jun 5, 2021)

Light fog yesterday, to your relief.

T G Y O R F


----------



## Gemma (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank goodness you offered Rhonda fudge.

K S U D A E


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Kleptomaniacs steal under duress and escape.  

S L R S D E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2021)

Sloshed lunatic reindeer still drink ethanol 

D C R L K L


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Do children really like knit leggings?

O N Y E T S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2021)

*Often Nancy yodels every Tune sometimes.

N Y S Y E S *


----------



## Patch (Jun 12, 2021)

Now you see your entrepreneurial success.

W U E R L S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2021)

When using erasers, remember lean sideways..

N G S R N S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2021)

Nude goats still resemble naked sheep 

E S L E D P


----------



## Patch (Jun 13, 2021)

Each single lady evaded Dale's persistence.  

H E Y D S E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2021)

Hairy eyed yodelers don't see everything 

Y D S T E G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2021)

*Yodelers don't sing to everyone's grandfather

S T G O S R *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 14, 2021)

Stop that goose or she’ll run!

P T E R L N


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Positively, that earthworm really looks normal.

Y T M Y S L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2021)

Yolanda told  Matt you sing loud..

A  D T U G D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2021)

Alcoholic dancing tortoises usually get drunk 

C G S Y T K


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

C G S Y T K

Carl got scared yesterday trying Kissing

L T D Y G G


----------



## Patch (Jun 17, 2021)

Little tykes destroyed Yolanda's Gorilla Glue.

E S D S A E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2021)

Exasperated salmon don't seem as energetic 

D N T M S C


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Do not touch my socks, Charles!

O T H Y S S


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

Ordinary tiny hamster yarn sells successfully

Y Y R N S Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2021)

Yuckish yodelers really need strong yogurt 

H S Y D G T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2021)

*Helen said your dog gets ticks? 

N D R G S S*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 19, 2021)

Never did really get super strong.

R D Y T R G


----------



## Gemma (Jun 19, 2021)

Really delighted you tried ripe gooseberries.

Y D U D E S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Yodeling dancers usually don't eat sausages 

G S Y T T S


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

Give strawberry yogurt to Tonya's sister.

E Y T O S R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

Everything yellowish tastes of something rancid

G H S F G D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

Grass hating sheep favour green donuts 

S G P R N S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 22, 2021)

*Some greedy pigs run naked sometimes.

E Y S N D S *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 22, 2021)

*Ed's youngest son never dated anyone*
*
*
*S T N R D E*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2021)

E Y S N D S

Elves yodel strange nonsensical disco songs 

S L E L O S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Sometime later, everyone let out screams!

E R E T T S


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

Energetic rabbits eat the tulip shoots.

C S T E P S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2021)

Cheap slug toast emits peculiar smells 

P G T S R S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 24, 2021)

*Pig guts taste strange real soon! 

G S E E L N *


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Giving successful exercise examples, like noonish.

G L E S E H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

Get loud everybody, she expects hoopla! 

T D Y E S A


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Today did you expect some apricots?

Y D U T E S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2021)

Yodeling donkeys use thick earplug stuffing 

G S E K G G


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

Geese seldom eat kindly gnome gangs.

E M T Y E S


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Even my toenails yellow each summer.

N Y S W H R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Nine young soldiers   were honored recently.

E   G   S   E   D    Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2021)

Eerie ghouls sometimes eat dead yogurt 

E S S T D T


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Each student suspended through dawn tomorrow.

H T D H N W


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2021)

Hybrid turkeys don't have normal whatsits 

D S T E L S


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Do speedy turtles ever lose shells?

O Y S R E S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

Often you seem rather extremely sensitive

N U M R Y E


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Never underestimate managers rewarding your efforts.

R E S G R S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2021)

Reindeer eat Santa's grilled rhubarb sausages 

R T S D B S


----------



## Patch (Jul 9, 2021)

Return the stolen desk before Sunday.

N E N K E Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2021)

N E N K E Y

Never even name kids evil yaks

R N E S L S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Regulation netball employs seriously low scorers.

N L S Y W S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice little snails yodel without spitting 

E E S L T G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2021)

*everyone enjoys seeing litte tykes together..

E S G E S R*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

Elegant Soiree Guests Eventually Snore Reclining

T E S Y E G


----------



## Patch (Jul 11, 2021)

Those exercises slimmed your enormous girth.

E S D R S H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2021)

*Eating several dinners revealed Stanley's hunger.

G L S D S R*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Green Lasers Shine Down Sheldon's Room

N S E N S M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2021)

Negative sniveling eels never stop moaning 

E G S R P G


----------



## Patch (Jul 13, 2021)

Each girl sported red party gowns.  

H L D D Y S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2021)

Hysterical lunatic dummkopfs do yodel sometimes 

L C S O L S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2021)

*Larry calls Sarah old lady sometimes..

Y S H D Y S*


----------



## Patch (Jul 14, 2021)

Yvette said Howard dates your sister.


E D D S R R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2021)

Elves don't drink Santa's reindeer rum 

S T K S R M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 15, 2021)

Silly turtles kiss snails rolling marshmallows

Y S S S G S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2021)

Yodeling snails sing some good songs 

G S G E D S


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

Gigantic slugs graciously explained dance steps.

C S Y D E S


----------



## Patch (Jul 16, 2021)

Carol says you divulged every secret!

L S U D Y T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2021)

*Lucy said , Ulysses didn't Yodel today.

Y D S T L Y *


----------



## Patch (Jul 16, 2021)

Yesterday Dominic started to like Yolanda.

Y C D O E A


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Yodeling chickens don't often eat artichokes 

G S T N T S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Grape shoes tickle nicely, too squishy. 

E S E Y O Y


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Edward seen eating your orange yogurt.

D N G R E T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2021)

Daredevil nomads generally regret eating toadstools

L S Y T G S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2021)

*Large snails, young turkeys got snockered..

D S G S T D *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2021)

oops.. sorry.......please continue.
*Large snails, young turkeys got snockered..

D S G*


----------



## Patch (Jul 19, 2021)

Did someone giggle Susan to death?

D E E N O H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

Didn't  Ed even notify  other husbands?

T   D    N   Y   R    S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2021)

Triceratops dinosaurs never yodeled real songs

S S R D L S


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

Susan sure reads dirty love stories!

N E S Y E S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2021)

Noisy enthusiastic Swiss yodel eating soup

Y C S L G P


----------



## Patch (Jul 22, 2021)

You could seem less grouchy, please!!!

U D M S Y E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

U D M S Y E

Uma didn't mention seeing yacks Ed.

A T N G S D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2021)

Adventurous tortoises never go slow downhill 

S S R O W L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

S S R O W L

Sam Seldom Reads Or Writes Letters


M M S R S S


----------



## Patch (Jul 24, 2021)

Miss Margaret seems really smart sometimes.

S T S Y T S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)

She told someone you talk silly.  

E   D   E   U   K   Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2021)

Eerie dead elves usually keep yodeling 

E D S Y P G


----------



## Patch (Jul 25, 2021)

Each day set your personal goals.

H Y T R L S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2021)

Hysterical yodeling turkeys really look strange

L G S Y K E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2021)

Let Gloria  see  your kitchen entrance.


T    A    E    R    N    E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2021)

Tight Albanian earmuffs really need elastic 

T N S Y D C


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

The Night Stalker yelled, "Don't Cry!"

E T R D T Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2021)

Even Tutankhamun rarely did tomb yodeling  

N N Y D B G


----------



## Patch (Aug 2, 2021)

Never needed your destructive biddy gossip!!!

R D R E Y P


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2021)

R D R E Y P

Rarely dead rabbits eat your plants


Y D S T R S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2021)

Yak donuts still taste reindeerish sometimes 

K S L E H S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Kevin says Leslie enjoys his shenanigans

N S E S S S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2021)

Never say everything so simply stated.  

R    Y   G  O    Y   D


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2021)

R Y G O Y D

Red , Yellow, Green on your Drawing

D W N N R G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2021)

During winter newts need rubber gloves 

G R S D R S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Gravy residue stained diners' red suspenders.

Y E D S D S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2021)

You earned  daily shopping delivery  service.  

U   D    Y   G   Y    E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2021)

Untrained desperate yodelers get yodeling earache

D E S T G E


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Did Emmett seem to get excited?

D T M O T D


----------



## Gemma (Aug 7, 2021)

Don't think Molly ought to drink

T K Y T O K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2021)

Trick koala yogurt tastes of kangaroo 

K A T S F O


----------



## Patch (Aug 8, 2021)

Keep all the seventh floors open.

P L E H S N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2021)

Polished llamas even have shining noses 

D S N E G S


----------



## Patch (Aug 11, 2021)

Does someone near eat granola snacks?

S E R T A S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2021)

Scheming elves remember to always smile  

G S R O S E


----------



## Patch (Aug 12, 2021)

Grandpa saw red objects sailing everywhere.

A W D S G E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Another weird  day shuffling  games  everywhere.

R    D    Y    G    S    E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2021)

Real dramatic yodelers get so engrossed 

L C S T O D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2021)

Lets continue sticking to old Documents 

S E G O D S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2021)

Skunks eating granola often don't smell 

S G A N T L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2021)

*Skinny girls agreed not to loiter.

Y S D T O R*


----------



## Patch (Aug 14, 2021)

Yolanda seems deaf to our rules.

A S F O R S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2021)

Awkward shepherds fall over ruminating sheep 

D S L R G P


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

Dogs seem like really good pets.

S M E Y D S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Some might eat your daily snacks.  

E   T        T     R    Y    S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2021)

Even Tutankhamun tried reciting yodel songs 

N N D G L S


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Norman never doubted Gary's legal standing.

N R D S L G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2021)

Normal reindeer don't sing like gnus 

L R T G E S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2021)

*Large Rhino's take great energy stretches..

E S E T Y S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

E S E T Y S

Even strangers enjoy telling you stories

N S Y G U S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2021)

New stronger Yolanda girdles use steel 

W R A S E L


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2021)

*Wired Radio antenna's seem extremely long

D O S M Y G *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Draw on some more yucky guts

W N E E Y S


----------



## Patch (Aug 20, 2021)

Will new employees enjoy your seminar?

L W S Y R R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Ladies will say you’re rarely right

S L Y E Y T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2021)

Sue loves  your  exciting yearly travels.   

E   S   R    G   Y   S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2021)

Eerie spectres recite ghostly yodel songs 

E S E Y L S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Everyone says, everyone you like stinks!

E S E U E S


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2021)

Ever see Ed use extra seasoning?

R E D E A G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2021)

Red elephants don't eat anything green 

D S T T G N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 22, 2021)

Dirty socks tingle Terry's grumpy nose

Y S E S Y E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

“Yvonne sees everything”, said Yvonne’s eyes!

E S G D S S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)

*Eating steak gave Dave serious shingles.

G K E E S S*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2021)

Good kazoo entertainers expect special sausages 

D O S T L S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 25, 2021)

Doctors often start telling long stories..

S N T G G S


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2021)

Suspicious nosey twin goats go snooping 

S Y N S O G


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2021)

*Sing your New songs outside, Grampa!

G R W S E A *


----------



## Patch (Aug 27, 2021)

Government representatives warned state environmental associations.  

T S D E L S


----------



## Raven (Aug 28, 2021)

Tom smiles delightfully enjoying little snacks.

M S Y G E S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2021)

*My Senior Yearbook got everyone smiling  

Y R K T E G *


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 28, 2021)

Yuri reads kinky tales entertaining grandpa.
I S Y S G A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2021)

In Shangri-La yodelers sometimes get applause 

N A S S T E


----------



## Patch (Aug 30, 2021)

Never ask Sam's sister to elope.

R K S R O E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2021)

Reheated kangaroo steaks resemble overcooked ears 

D O S E D S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Decidedly opinionated sources, eventually die, _slowly_

Y D S Y E Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2021)

Yodeling donkeys still yodel every year 

G S L L Y R


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2021)

Get some sunscreen, Lucy, you're red.


T E N Y E D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 2, 2021)

Tell Eli; no yodeling entering driveway.

L I O G G Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 2, 2021)

Linda, in our group, gifted Yvonne.

A N R P D E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2021)

Amusing nude reindeer prefer drinking ethanol 

G E R R G L


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2021)

Give every red rooster grain lunches. 

E Y D R N S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2021)

Eerie yodeling doppelgangers require Nutella sandwiches 

E G S E A S


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2021)

Each girl saw Edith appear sophisticated.  

H L W H R D


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2021)

Help Linda with her red decorations 

P A H R D S


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2021)

Progressive animal hospitals require dental studies.

E L S E L S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2021)

Elves like screeching eerie loud songs 

S E G E D S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2021)

Sometimes Elephants demand dead silence..

S S D D E


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

tinytn said:


> Sometimes Elephants demand dead silence..
> 
> S S D D E


Six letter sentence....  I'll just add an "E" to get it back on track.

Stu saw descending dirigibles exploding everywhere.

U W G S G E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Usually whales get sick gorging eggplant.

Y S T K G T


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

Yvonne slapped the kids' geometry teacher.

E D E S Y R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2021)

Endearing dumpy elves still yodel rubbish

G Y S L L H


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2021)

Grab your suitcase leaving Lucinda home.

B R E G A E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2021)

Bright red emus get all embarrassed 

T D S T L D


----------



## Patch (Sep 23, 2021)

The dog startled Tom's lazy daughter.

E G D S Y R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2021)

Every   game doesn't serve your  requirements.  

Y     E     T     E     R    S


----------



## Patch (Oct 7, 2021)

Your enraged tantrum elevated Randall's stress.  

R D M D S S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

Reindeer don't mind drinking Santa's Scotch 

R T D G S H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 11, 2021)

Reindeer tried driving grandpa's sleigh home.

R D G S H E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 11, 2021)

Rudy doesn't get serious, he exaggerates.

Y T T S E S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Yak tortellini tastes sorta elkish sometimes 

K I S A H S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2021)

Kim    isn't  saving  any  hair  spray.

M   T    G     Y    R    Y


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

Most technicians got yearly reviews yesterday.

T S T Y S Y


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2021)

Tim  started  the   yard   service   yesterday.

M    D    E    D    E    Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2021)

Most deaf eels don't enjoy yodeling 

T F S T Y G


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2021)

That feisty snake terrified your guest.

T Y E D R T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2021)

Thick yodeling Egyptians don't resemble Tutankhamun 

K G S T E N


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

Kristen gently shook the exhausted nudist.

N Y K E D T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Never yet Kept Elephants' Dinner Trays!

R T T S R S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 31, 2021)

Remember to try Sid's recycling schedule.

R O Y S G E


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2021)

Realized onion yogurt should gag everyone!!!

D N T D G E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2021)

Dvořák never tried drinking gin eggnog

K R D G N G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Kids ruin dinner guests non-stop gargling. 

S N R S P G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2021)

Sardines nearly resemble strange poltergeist goldfish 

S Y E E T H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Seldom You Ever Entertain Ten Hyenas!

M U R N N S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)

Maybe Uranus really needs new settlers? 

E S Y S W S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Each Seven Years , Swans Wander South.

H N S S R H


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

Harold never saw Suzie's red hen.

D R W S D N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Didn't Rick Want Suzie's Door Number?

T K T S R R


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

The kindergarten teacher seemed really rude.

E N R D Y E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2021)

Even noisy reindeer don't yodel everything 

N Y R T L G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Next Year Return To Lavish Gardens.

T R N O H S


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2021)

The robbers never opened his safe.

E S R O S E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Even Serious Robbers often sort earnings.

N S S N T S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

N S S N T S

Never send sexy notes to son

R D Y S O N


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

Roger, didn't you spread old news?

R T U D D S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Rotund tortoises usually don't dance sambas 

D S Y T S S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Doing  some yoga today saves space.

G    E    A   Y     S   E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2021)

Ghost emus always yodel something eerie

T S S L G E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 22, 2021)

Try some silly long games early

Y E Y G S Y


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2021)

Your efforts yielded great success, Yolanda!

R S D T S A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Rick should deliver to same area.

K    D    R     O    E    A


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2021)

Keith drew rabbits on each arm.

H W S N H M


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2021)

H W S N H M

He wasn't sure new House mattered 

E T E W E D


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2021)

Every tulip Edna wanted eventually died.

Y P A D Y D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2021)

Yodeling plump abseilers definitely yodel downwards 

G P S Y L S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2021)

Gina,   please    save   your    leftover    seeds.

A    E     E     R     R     S


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

An energetic elephant ran residential streets.

N E T N L S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2021)

Nervous edgy tortoises never like skateboarding 

S Y S R E G


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Sparky yodels serving recipes Ellen grilled

Y S G S N D


----------



## Patch (Dec 9, 2021)

Yolanda says George suffers neurotic depression.

A S E S C N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2021)

Around  September,   Edna  sells  Christmas nick-nacks.

D   R    A    S   S    S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2021)

D R A S S S

Diane Reed Always Says Sassy Sentences

P L O U G R


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2021)

P L O U G R

Paul left our ugly garage ruined

L T R Y E D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2021)

Loud troublesome reindeer yodel every December

D E R L Y R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

Do Elderly Riders Like Your Roads?

O Y S E R S


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2021)

O Y S E R S

Only you see evil Reindeer Santa.

Y U E L R A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

You  used Ellie's  last rack  attachment.  

U   D    S    T    K    T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

Undercooked donuts still taste kinda tacky 

D S L E A Y


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Does Susan love everything about you?  

S N E G T U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Snails never eat green tomatoes unnecessarily

S R T N S Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2021)

Santa  returned the new     snowshoes    yesterday.

A    D     E    W    S    Y


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

At dawn, Edward watched seafaring yachts.

T N D D G S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2021)

Tutankhamun never drank double gin sarsaparilla  

N R K E N A


----------



## Patch (Dec 29, 2021)

Now remembering Kenneth entertaining nude acrobats.

W G H G E S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

While   Grant   helped grandparents,    everyone  slept.  

E      T       D      S      E      T


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2022)

Eating tacos didn't successfully entertain toddlers.  

G S T Y N S


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Get some  time you never  saved.

T     E     E     U     R      D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 5, 2022)

Today, everyone everywhere, urgently researches discussions.

Y E E Y S S


----------



## Patch (Jan 7, 2022)

Young Earl eyed Yolanda's short skirt.  

G L D S T T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2022)

Goldie Locks didn't steam the Tea

E S T M E A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2022)

Excessive speeding tortoises must expect accidents 

E G S T T S


----------



## Patch (Jan 13, 2022)

Each girl saw the tortoise swim.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

Having  luck  was   everything  Emma  managed.

G    K     S       G      A     D


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

Get Keith some grapes and dates.

T H E S D S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2022)

Taking  home everything she didn't  save.

G   E    G    E   T     E


----------



## Patch (Feb 2, 2022)

Grab eight goose eggs to eat.

B T E S O T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2022)

Bitesize terrapin ears smell of tuna

E N S L F A


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Everything needed should leave fair  amount.

G    D    D     E    R    T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

Gorilla dancing doesn't exhibit real talent 

A G T T L T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 5, 2022)

Adam gets tired totting Lilian's trinkets 

M S D G S S


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

My sugar donuts got stolen somewhere.

Y R S T N E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Y R S T N E

You really should talk nicer Ellen.

Y Y D K R N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

Your  young  daughter keeps  red   necklace.  

R    G     R     S     D     E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

R G R S D E

Real Gentlemen require Sunny Days, Edna

L N E Y S A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Last night Egyptian yodelers sounded awful  

T T N S D L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

Try tuning new strings, dear lady

Y G W S R Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Yetis gather where Swiss rarely yodel 

S R E S Y L


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

Sam really enjoyed sampling your liquor.

M Y D G R R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Mock yodelers don't grow real rhubarb 

K S T W L B


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2022)

K S T W L B

Kids seldom take walks like Boys


S M E S E S


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

Small meals eaten slowly ease stomachaches.

L S N Y E S


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Lackadaisical Swiss now yodel everything slow

L S W L G W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Lackluster singing will lead geese west
R G L D E T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Reginald gets lost daily, even today!

D S T Y N Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2022)

Dormant silent tranquil yodelers never yodel

T T L S R L


----------



## Patch (Feb 14, 2022)

The tall llama spit regurgitated licorice.

E L A T D E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Everybody's lateness and tardiness delays everything.

S S D S S G


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2022)

Slimy Sherriff Dan suspected Suzie's grandparents.  

Y F N D S S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Yvonne, from Norway, dislikes steamed salmon.

E M Y S D N


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

E M Y S D N

Every Month You seem Depressed Ned

Y H U M D D


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Yes, honey, upset, morose, disillusioned, depressed.

S Y T E D D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Sometimes you talk exceedingly delusional, Dear

S U K Y L R


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Suffocating under Karen’s yelling, laughing, ranting.

G R S G G G


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Get right soon, go grrrrl, GO!

T T N O L O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2022)

Two Ton newts often look oversized  

O N S N K D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 17, 2022)

One nice soothing natural kelp delight

E E G L P T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 17, 2022)

Every eatery grills lovely potato toppers

Y Y S Y O S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Your yawning suggests you’re obviously sedated.

R G S E Y D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Reindeer give Santa extra yogurt dessert 

R E A A T T


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2022)

Remember eating avocados at the theater?

R G S T E R


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Roger gave Sally the engagement ring.

R E Y E T G


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2022)

Remember each youngster eventually tries gumballs.

R H R Y S S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Russian history recounts Yemen's sunken ship.

N Y S S N P


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2022)

Needing your soft silk napkins, please.

G R T K S E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

George recognized the knowledgeable science educator.

E D E E E R


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Each departmental entertainer entertains elderly residents.

H L R S Y S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Helen loves ripe strawberry yogurt sorbet.

N S E Y T T


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

New scientific evidence, yesterday, touted treatment.

W C E Y D T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

White carnation excites your daughter tremendously.

E N S R R Y


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Elongated new snakes resemble rubber yarn 

D W S E R N


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2022)

Do weird smells ever really neutralize?

O D S R Y E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2022)

One day Sam refused your explanation

E Y M D R N


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 23, 2022)

Every year, my daughter recites novenas.

Y R Y R S S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2022)

Y R Y R S S

Yul rarely yells reasonable sad stories

L Y S E D S


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2022)

Let young students evaluate diverse studies.  

T G S E E S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 24, 2022)

Tell Granny she eavesdrops every Sunday.

L Y E S Y Y


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Liking Your Enemies Shows You're Youthful.

G R S S E L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2022)

Golden retrievers seem so elegantly labradorish 

N S M O Y H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Nine sisters might ogle your husband.

E S T E R D


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2022)

Every single trucker experiences road delays.

Y E R S D S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes, every relaxed Spaniard drinks sangria.

S Y D D S A


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2022)

Steamed yak donuts don't seem appetizing 

D K S T M G


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Dull knife sliced the meat good.

L E D E T D


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2022)

Let each dog eat their dinner.

T H G T R R


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

The hungry gorilla tormented running rabbits.

E Y A D G S


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

Excessive yodeling acrobats do get sciatica 

E G S O T A


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Every good student obeys teacher's aide.

Y D T S S E


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Yolanda didn't think she should eat.

A T K E D T


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

All the kindness evens devils troubles

L E S S S S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Laura enjoys steamy showers, said Susan.

A S Y S D N


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2022)

A small yellow sedan drew notice.

A L W N W E


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Alvin likes walnuts nobody will eat

N S S Y L T


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2022)

Nuisance swans still yodel like turkeys 

E S L L E S


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2022)

Every single lady likes encouragement sometimes.

Y E Y S T S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

You'd expect yak sausages to smell

D T K S O L


----------



## Patch (Mar 5, 2022)

Don't take kleptomaniacs shopping over lunch.

T E S G R H


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Tricky elves still grow rhubarb horseradish 

Y S L W B H


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

.Yvonne should let Warren be himself.

E D T N E F


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

Emaciated dingo tagliatelle needs extra flavouring 

D O E S A G


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2022)

Does our English, sound Asian Gaelic ?

S R S D N C


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Self rattling Spanish don't need castanets 

F G H T D S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 13, 2022)

Flying ground hogs tail diving swans
G D S L G S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2022)

Gliding dancing snails look good skating 

G G S K D G


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2022)

G G S K D G 

Get going soon, Kids don't gather

T G N S T R


----------



## Patch (Mar 16, 2022)

Ten generous nuns shared their reward.

N S S D R D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2022)

N S S D R D

No sense singing During Ruth's dancing 

O E G G S G


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

Ornery excited geese grabbed Suzie's gown.

Y D E D S N


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2022)

Yodeling demented elves don't sound nice

G D S T D E


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Grinding does sharpen the dull edges.

G S N E L S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2022)

Gastronome snails never eat like slugs 

E S R T E S


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2022)

Excited students remembered their educational successes.

D S D R L S


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Daft sisters don't remember losing spectacles.

T S T R G S


----------



## Patch (Mar 26, 2022)

The swarming termites ruined George's shed.

E G S D S D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 26, 2022)

E G S D S D

Every Girl sometimes Dates someone Dumb

Y L S S E B


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 26, 2022)

Your lies seem so embarrassingly believable!

R S M O Y E


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Removing shoes makes others yell  excessively.

RSSSLY


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2022)

Rhinoceros songs still sound like yodeling 

S S L D E G


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Spicy sausage leaps  down empty gullet.

YESNYT


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

Your evasiveness sure negates your truthfulness.

R S E S R S


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Rose scent even sends rabbits silly.

ETNSY


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

Eat that noodle salad, Yolanda.

T T E D A


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

(Sorry, my fault, we've lost a letter)

Time to end dysfunctional affair now.

EODLRW


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2022)

Even old ducks like running wild

N D S E G D


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice day,   should eagerly gather  donations.  


E     Y      D     Y    R    S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 30, 2022)

Every young duck yells, "Rubber squid"

Y G K S R D


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

Your gran knows something really devastating.

RNSGYG


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2022)

Red nosed snails gargle Yucatán gin 

D D S E N N


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Did Deborah see eight naughty nuns?

D H E T Y S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2022)

Daring horseradish eaters tried yodeling spoonerisms 

G H S D G S


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2022)

Get help selecting darn good shoes.

T P G N D S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2022)

Tired penguins generally never do somersaults 

D S Y R O S


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Don't suppose you remember ordering shrimp?

T E U R G P


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 8, 2022)

Try eating up raw green peppers.

YGPWNS


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2022)

Your growing persistence will never succeed.

R G E L R D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2022)

Rum guzzling elephants like regular discharges 

M G S E R S


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

Most geezers see everyone running south,,

T S E E G H


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 9, 2022)

They seized every eagle gone hiding.

Y D Y E E G


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Your dog yelps excitedly, entertaining guests.

R G S Y G S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2022)

Retired goats still yodel goatish songs

D S L L H S


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Do serious ladies like hearing stories?

OSSEGS


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2022)

Offer several suggestions expressing good sense.

R L S G D E


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 11, 2022)

Reading long sessions generally defines education.

G G S Y S N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2022)

*Get going soon, Yolanda says night!

T G N A S T*


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 11, 2022)

The great national audience seemed tense. 

E T L E D E


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 12, 2022)

Eat the largest eggs during Easter.

TETSGR


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Timid embarrassed tortoises sometimes go red  

D D S S O D


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

Don't dump stale sausages on doorstep.

TPESNP


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 14, 2022)

The  people entered several  narrow  passages.

E    E    D    L    W    S


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2022)

E E D L W S

Even Ed didn't like war stories

N D T E R S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Now dancing tortoises expect red shoes 

W G S T D S


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2022)

Will graduate students teach dental studies?

L E S H L S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2022)

Long eared snails have less slime 

G D S E S E


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Green doors seem ever so expensive.

NSMROE


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2022)

Norman stole my really old Edsel!

N E Y Y D L


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 15, 2022)

N E Y Y D L

Never ever yell, your daughters listening

R R L R S G


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2022)

Road Runners like racing speedy gnomes.  

D S E G Y S


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Do siblings enjoy games you suggest?

OSYSUT


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

Obviously, Sam, you sent useless trash!

Y M U T S H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

You  must use the stored hominy.

U   T     E     E    D    Y


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2022)

Unfussy triceratops even eat dried yogurt 

Y S N T D T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2022)

*You sent nothing  today during tornadoes!*

U T G Y G S


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

Undeterred, the gorilla yanked Gloria's skirt.

D E A D S T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Demented emus are doing strange things 

D S E G E S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2022)

*Dental surgery entails getting extra sedatives!

L Y S G A S*


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

Lying, Yolanda said Gladys acted suspiciously.

G A D S D Y


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 17, 2022)

Geese are daily swimming down yonder.

EEYGNR


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2022)

Eat  everything  you grow,  not realistic.   

T    G      U    W     T     C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2022)

Tall giraffes usually want tallish cupcakes 

L S Y T H S


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2022)

Looking suspicious, young thugs hit Sam.

G S G S T M


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2022)

Girls sometimes give secrets to mum.

SSESOM


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasquatch seldom eats salami or marmalade 

H M S I R E


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

Ham meat is seldom rarely eaten,,

M T S M Y N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2022)

Musical Tibetan sherpas might yodel now

L N S T L W


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

Lets not start to look worried,

S T T O K D


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

Some teachers thought opioids killed Daniel.

E S T S D L


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Even sulky toddlers sometimes do laugh.

NYSSOH


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Ned's younger sister skillfully operates helicopters.

S R R Y S S


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Sauce really renders your sausage scrumptious.

EYSRES


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2022)

Everything  you state  really entices  Sam.

G    U    E      Y    S    M


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

Get unrestrained, enjoy your summer madness.

TDYRRS


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2022)

Tchaikovsky didn't yodel real reggae songs 

Y T L L E S


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2022)

Your timing left little Earl saddened 

R G E T L D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2022)

Rubber girdles eventually twang like Duane

R S Y G E E


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2022)

Remind Sarah your getting Easter Eggs..

D H R G R S


----------



## Lavinia (May 1, 2022)

Dirty hands require good robust scrubbing.

YSEDTG


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

Yolanda seeks enhanced double thick girdles 

A S D E K S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

All sisters don't explain Keeping Secrets 

L S T N G S


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2022)

Lonnie  sang the National Guard Song

E G E L D G


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2022)

Each girl evidently like doting grandmothers.  

H L Y E G S


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2022)

*He likes yucky eggs, lightly salted.

E S Y S Y D*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

E S Y S Y D

Every Saturday you shredded your documents

Y Y U D R S


----------



## Lavinia (May 1, 2022)

Your yellow underwear doesn't reveal stains.

RWRTLS


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2022)

Roasted walrus really tastes like starfish 

D S Y S E H


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2022)

Doctor said that Sam's ear hurts.

R D T S R S


----------



## Lavinia (May 2, 2022)

Really dirty tools stop rust starting.

YYSPTG


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2022)

Yucatan yodelers still prefer to gurgle 

N S L R O E


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

No silly limericks required on entry.

OYSDNY


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2022)

Old Yiddish sisters despised New York.

D H S D W K


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

Digging hard soil daily wrecks knees.

GDLYSS


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

*Getting dirty lets you sit sometimes!

G Y S U T S*


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

Give your school uniform to someone.

ERLMOE


----------



## Patch (May 9, 2022)

Eating red licorice makes Olivia excited.

G D E S A D


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Guests don't expect servants attending discussions.

STTSGS


----------



## MountainRa (May 9, 2022)

Singing toneless tunes softly gives sorrow.

G S S Y S W


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2022)

Get some serious yard service working.  


T   E   S   D    E   G


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2022)

*Tested every dog, even goats

D Y G N S*


----------



## Lavinia (May 10, 2022)

Do your goats  need shaving?

ORSDG


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2022)

This thread went from  6 letters to 5 .....


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2022)

Back to the last 6
T E S D E G

Trendy esoteric sheep don't eat grass

Y C P T T S


----------



## Lavinia (May 14, 2022)

You can pretend training tin soldiers.

UNDGNS


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Uncle Ned didn't get new shoes.

E D T T W S


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Each diary tells the world stories.

HYSEDS


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2022)

*Heavy yaks save every double sandwich.

Y S E Y E H*


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

Your servants enjoy your empty house!

RSYRYE


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2022)

Rowdy screeching yodelers require yodel earplugs

Y G S E L S


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Your garters should elicit lascivious smiles.

RSDTSS


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Redheaded Sarah, didn't invite sassy Susie

D H T E Y E


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

*Diners hate threading every yellow eggshell.*


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2022)

S E G Y W L

Sarah enjoyed getting your wonderful letter.

H D G R L R


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2022)

Hogarth didn't grow rhubarb like Rembrandt 

H T W B E T


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2022)

His teacher wanted better English textbooks.  

S R D R H S


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Soap really does remove hard stains.

PYSEDS


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Practice Your Squats Every Day Slowly

E R S Y Y Y


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2022)

Eccentric robber snatched Yolanda's yellow yoyo 

C R D S W O


----------



## tinytn (May 31, 2022)

Crows remind Doves," Soon ! Winter's over! "

S D S N S R


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2022)

So, does Sam need solid reassurance?

O S M D D E


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Off side moves deliver dangerous errors.

F E S R S S


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2022)

*Five entrees seem really super splendid.

E S M Y R D *


----------



## Jackie23 (May 31, 2022)

*Everyday Sam manages your road deliveries.

Y M S R D S*


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

You might see red doors sometimes.

UTEDSS


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2022)

Using the engineer's design saved space.

G E S N D E


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

Good  embroidery shouldn't need darning ever.

D Y T D G R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2022)

Didn't  you tell  Doug ground rules?

T   U    L   G   D    S


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

Tall Utility lights get direct sun ..

L Y  S  T T N


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

Let your sons try tomato noodles.

T R S Y O S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2022)

Those repetitive snoozy yodelers often sleepwalk

E E Y S N K


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Eat every yogurt so no-one knows.

T Y T O E S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 3, 2022)

*Tina yells, Tom owns every store!

A S M S Y E*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

All ships move silently yet eerily.

L S E Y T Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

Loopy Swiss encourage yaks to yodel 

Y S E S O L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

Yesterday ,sweet, Eagles, sang old lullaby's .

Y T S G D S


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Young Turtles Swim Gently Down South

G S M Y N H


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 5, 2022)

Ghost stories make you need hugs.

T S E U D S


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

They Served Everyone Under Darkening Skies

Y D E R G S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2022)

Yodel dancing enthusiasts require good stamina  

L G S E D A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

Lots*a *girl*s* sometime*s* enjo*y *dancin*g* alon*e

A S S Y G E *


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

A siren sees you guessing emergency.

A N S U G Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2022)

Artificial newt sausages usually go yellow 

L T S Y O W


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2022)

Let*s *tr*y* sellin*g* you*r *ol*d* wheelbarro*w

S Y G D W*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 8, 2022)

Shout your gladness , don't whisper.

T R S T R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2022)

Back to 6 letters ...  I'll go with:   T R S *S *T R 

The real story should tell reason.


E   L   Y   D   L   N


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2022)

Easter llamas yodel during Lent now 

R S L G T W


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 9, 2022)

Red sweaters lose gloss through washing.

D S E S H G


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)

Data  set everyday should help geek.

A    T       Y      D      P     K


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

All the young dogs play kittenishly.

L E G S Y Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2022)

Lyrical eerie ghosts still yodel yodels 

L E S L L S


----------



## Patch (Jun 10, 2022)

Let each sister look like spinsters.

T H R K E S


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

The horse rider keeps eating salad.

E E R S G D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

Early evening reading session gives depth.

Y   G   G   N   S    H


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

You get good nuances  singing hymns.

U T D S G S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2022)

Unusual tap dancing sheep get sciatica 

L P G P T A


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

Long programmes get people taping adverts

G S T E G S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2022)

Gelatinized snails taste extra gooey sometimes 

D S E A Y S


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Domestic science educates a young schoolgirl.

C E S A G L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Certain eagles seem against glass ledges.

N S M T S S*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

New shoes might trouble sore soles.

W S T E E S


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Watching Seven Teacups Edge Ever Slowly

G N S E R Y


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

Going nowhere since early rain yesterday

G E E Y N Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2022)

Goofy eccentric Egyptians yodel nonsensical yodels 

Y C S L L S


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 14, 2022)

You can't sell limp lettuce surreptitiously.

U T L P E Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2022)

Until tomorrow Lilliputians prefer eating yogurt 

L W S R G T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

Louie wants some red ginger Tea

E S E D R A


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Eat some extra dry red apples.

T E A Y D S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2022)

Tiresome Egyptians always yodel during supper

E S S L G R


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Electric scooters sometimes leave grannies raging.

C S S E S G


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2022)

City staff should expect sudden growth.

Y F D T N H


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

You finish doing the necessary housework.

U H G E Y K


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2022)

Unruly hordes greet exuberant yodeling kangaroos  

Y S T T G S


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

You should tie  the gate shut

U D E E E T


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 20, 2022)

Under duvets, everyone eats eggy toast.

R S E S Y T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Rain  should enter surrounding  yards tomorrow.

N    D    R    G    S     W


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*No Drug Rates Great, Straight Weekends!

O G S T T S*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2022)

Only guests sing the top Songs

Y S G E P S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2022)

Yodeling Sasquatches generally eat parsnip soup 

G S Y T P P


----------



## tinytn (Jun 22, 2022)

Going south you turn partly Paranoid,,..

G H U Y D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 22, 2022)

G H U N Y D

Get   help  under new yielding  direction.

T  P   R   W    G    N


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

The poor ragamuffin was going nowhere.

E R N S G E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*Ernie remembers numbers sent general e-mail.

E S S T L L*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2022)

Evasive snakes sometimes tell little lies 

E S S L E S


----------



## RubyK (Jun 23, 2022)

Elena saw seven llamas eating straw.

A W N S G W


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

All women notice someone getting wasted.

L N E E G D


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2022)

Long nights elongate every Girls dream

G S E Y S M


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2022)

Godzilla sang extra yodels some mornings 

A G A S E S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2022)

*All goats always sense every snowflake.

L S S E Y E*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2022)

Loud singing snails enter yodel exhibitions 

D G S R L S


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 25, 2022)

Dogs generally seem really lacking sense.

S Y M Y G E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Soon Yolanda Might Yodel Greatly Energetically.

N A T L Y Y


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 25, 2022)

Never a thoughtful lady, Yolanda yawns.

R A L Y A S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2022)

Rowdy alpacas like yodeling and squeaking 

Y S E G D G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2022)

*Yaks Seem Edgy Going Down Grade

S M Y G N E *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2022)

Seems mighty Yolanda's girdle needs expanding 

S Y S E S G


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 28, 2022)

Satsuma yogurt seems extremely sour grub.

A T S Y R B


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2022)

Ample tubby Swiss yodelers resemble balloons 

E Y S S E S


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

Even young squirrels seem easily spooked

N G S M Y D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2022)

Never  give Stef    my  yard decor.

R   E    F  Y   D   R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2022)

Rummaging explorers found yodelers drinking rum 

G S D S G M


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 1, 2022)

Great scientists  do sometimes get muddled

T S O S T D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2022)

Tireless snails often start tap dancing 

S S N T P G


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

Spiced sausage never tastes particularly good.

D E R S Y D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2022)

Daring eccentric rhinos steal your donuts 

G C S L R S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2022)

Green Carrots sometimes look real sweet ..

N S S K L T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

Nancy said Steve kept looking Troubled


Y D E T G D


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 3, 2022)

You don't eat the green damsons.

U T T E N S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2022)

*Utilities tend to eventually never stop.

S D O Y R P*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2022)

Sleepwalking donkeys often yodel repetitive poems 

G S N L E S


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 5, 2022)

Good songs never lose entertainment status.

D S E E T S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2022)

Dancing shepherds easily entertain their sheep 

G S Y N R P


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 7, 2022)

Get some young new recruits participating

T E G W S G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2022)

Tenacious eels go where snakes go 

S S O E S O


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Some surveys offer everyone some opinions.

E S R E E S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2022)

Even Santa's reindeer eat eel sandwiches 

N S R T L S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

Never  should  Robert tell Linda secrets.

R    D    T   L   A   S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Roberta denies taking last almond  sugar.

A S G T D R.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2022)

All Stout girls tried dieting religiously.

L T S D G Y


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 14, 2022)

Long, tall Sally doesn't go yachting.

G L Y T O G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

Godzilla likes yodeling to old goats 

A S G O D S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Any Super Good  Opinion Doth Stink

Y R D N H K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Yolanda really does need hessian knickers 

A Y S D N S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2022)

A young soldier does need sleep


A G R S D P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

At Garden Ridge Some Do Planting

T N E E O G


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

True need exceeds every objection going.

E D S Y N G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

Each day someone yodels near Greenland 

H Y E S R D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2022)

Have you ever seen real Daffodils ?

E U R N L S


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 19, 2022)

Even under rocks new life stirs.

N R S W E S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2022)

Norwegian reindeer stew with extra syrup 

N R W H A P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2022)

*New Rabbits Watch Happy Animal Pranks

W S H Y L S *


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 20, 2022)

Watching silently has you looking sly.

G Y S U G Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2022)

Greenish yak sausages usually go yellow 

H K S Y O W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2022)

Huge Kites Start Yoga Over Water

E S T A R R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2022)

Eager supercharged tortoises are running races 

R D S E G S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2022)

Roses demand several Eve Garden surroundings..

S D L E N G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2022)

*Susan Didn't Like Even Nice Gentlemen

N T E N E N*


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 21, 2022)

Naughty toddlers earn nothing except nastiness.

Y S N G T S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2022)

Yodeling snails never get too slimy 

G S R T O Y


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

Garlic smelt rather too overpowering yesterday.

C T R O G Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2022)

Custard topped ravioli often goes yellow 

D D I N S W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Distinctive Dimples Interrogate Newcomers Spreading West

E S E S G T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2022)

Elves still eat sliced grilled toadstools 

S L T D D S


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Sometime Leaves Tumble Down Directionless Speedy

E S E N S Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2022)

Eerie sleepwalking elves never stop yodeling 

E G S R P G


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Eerie ghosts shouldn't repeat people's gossiping.

E S T T S G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2022)

Elvis substitutes tend to sound gruff 

S S D O D F


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 29, 2022)

Steven Spielberg directs outrageously dramatic films.

N G S Y C S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2022)

*Never give Sally your cute suitcase.

R E Y R E E*


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Remember every year records each event.

R Y R S H T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*Royal Yachts Really Start Half Truths

L S Y T F S*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2022)

Latvian sardine yogurt tastes fishy sometimes 

N E T S Y S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)

Never estimate  the swollen  Yellow Sea.

R   E   E   N   W   A


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

Relaxed easygoing eels need waterproof armchairs 

D G S D F S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2022)

Do grocery shopping daily,  Friday Saturday.

O   Y    G   Y   Y   Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2022)

Old Yolanda got yodelitis yodeling yodels 

D A T S G D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2022)

Do all teachers  save  grade detail.

O   L    S    E    E    L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2022)

Obnoxious loutish scoffers eat everything loud

S H S T G D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2022)

*Should He Sing To  Greta's Daughter?

D E G O S R*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Diane usually goes overboard singing Reggae

E Y S D G E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2022)

Every yuletide Santa drinks gassy eggnog 

Y E A S Y G


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Year's end always sees  you grumbling.

S D S E U G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2022)

Seems Dvořák started eating unusual gooseberries 

S K D G L S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2022)

*Steve Kept Drinking Gallon Like Soda

E T G N E A *


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2022)

Every Tiger got nauchious eating Antelope

Y R T S G E


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

You rarely treat silly girls endearingly.

U Y T Y S Y


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Utilize Your Tongue Yell Sing Yodel!

E R E L G L


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2022)

Eccentric rasping Egyptians like gargling liniment 

C G S E G T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2022)

*City Goats Seem Even Greater Today  

Y S M N R Y*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

Your sister made new rules yesterday.

R R E W S Y


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2022)

Reindeer require earplugs when Santa yodels  

R E S N A S


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

Remember everyone, Santa's not a Snowman

R E S T A N


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Regard every single transaction as noteworthy.

D Y E N S Y


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Did you eat Nellie's scone yesterday? 

D U T S E Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Did Ursula taste Susan's expired yogurt??

D A E S D T


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Danny and Edith suddenly danced together

Y D H Y D R


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Yolanda's daughter had your dress resized.

S R D R S D


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Sally's resized dress really suited Doris

S D S Y D S


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Sarah's daughter said your dog sneezed.

S R D R G D


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Sarah really does require good discipline.

H Y S E D E


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Her yelling swearwords exhibited dangerous emotions.  

R G S D S S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2022)

*Reindeer Got Santa's Daily Socks Sorted!

R T S Y S D*


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Remember to shave your shaggy dog.

R O E R Y G


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Raining over everyone Roger yelled ''Grrrrr''

G R E R D R


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Grandma realized everyone rejected dirt roads.  

A D E D T S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2022)

A Dog eats dogfood  that smelly

A G S D T Y


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

All girls should dance to Yorkshire.

L S D E O E


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Let Sam dismantle Edward's old engine.

T M E S D E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2022)

Tutankhamun made Egyptian sand dancing entertaining 

N E N D G G


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Nude entertainers noticeably distracted Gary's grandad.  

  E S Y D S D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2022)

Everyone said you danced so delightful.

E D U D O L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2022)

Even dancing unicorns don't often limbo 

N G S T N O


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Never give speeches touting negative opinions.

R E S G E S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Remind Every Single Guest, Even Sunday!

D Y E T N Y*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

*David  Yelled Excitedly Towards Nine Yodellers.*

D D Y S  E S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Dustin decided Yaks seemed extra silly!

N D S D A Y*


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

Nolan denied spending David's allowance yesterday.

N D G S E Y


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Night Descends Gently Sighing Eeeyore Yawns.

T S Y G E S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2022)

Timid skittish yodelers get edgy sometimes 

D H S T Y S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2022)

Diane  heard seven teenage yougsters Singing,,

E D N E S G


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 13, 2022)

Even dogs never ever sing gloriously.

N S R R G Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

Nonsensically strict rules ruined Gloria's youth.

Y T S D S H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2022)

Yodeling twin sheep don't sound harmonious 

G N P T D S


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

Grandparents never padlock the door shut.

S R K E R T


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Static Railroads Kick Each Rump Thoroughly

C S K H P Y


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Can saltines keep Husband pretty happy?

N S P D Y Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2022)

Nervous singing penguins didn't yodel yesterday 

S G S T L Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Sophisticated Girl Scouts tried lemon yogurt.

D L S D N T


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 19, 2022)

Don't let sleepy  dogs near tunnels.

T T Y S R S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Try the yard stick rulers sometimes

Y D E K S S


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Your deliberate eavesdropping killed Suzie's surprise.

R E G D S E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2022)

*Rid every good dog sensing experience.

D Y D G G E*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

*Dance Young Doggies Go Generations Eternal

E G S O S L*


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 20, 2022)

Every girl sings opera so lovingly.

Y L S A O Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Your laughing sure annoys older youngsters.

R G E S R S


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 21, 2022)

Resist giving enemy soldiers real sausages

T G Y S L S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Try giving your son low salt

Y G R N W T


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Your grandpa recalled never wearing toupees.  

R A D R G S


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 21, 2022)

Red apples decorate Roseanne's garden shed.

D S E S N D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2022)

Dripping soggy elves still need dehumidifying 

G Y S L D G


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2022)

Get your sis Linda ,Diving Gear

T R S A G R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2022)

Transylvanian rhubarb sniffing addicts go red 

N B G S O D


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Never believe gossip started online, Doris!

R E P D E S


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 24, 2022)

Read every paperback detailing each subject.

D Y K G H T


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2022)

Dynamic yodelers keep getting hot tongues 

C S P G T S


----------



## Patch (Sep 25, 2022)

Carol should provide guests two servings.

L D E S O S


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 26, 2022)

Let diners eat some onion salad.

T S T E N D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2022)

Thin swans tried eating narrow donuts 

N S D G W S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2022)

New show dog got winner's surprise!

W W G T S E


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

When women gossip they scare everybody.

N N P E Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2022)

N N P Y E Y 

Noisy nuisance pharaohs yodeled Egyptian yodels   

Y E S D N S


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 29, 2022)

Your endless singing definitely needs silencing.

R S G Y S G


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Remember Sam gave you ski goggles.

R M E U I S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2022)

Rubbish magicians eat uncooked invisible sausages 

H S T D E S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2022)

Hank tries dancing every Summer

K S G Y R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2022)

Back to six letters..

Knit some good yellow reversible gloves 

T E D W E S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2022)

So solley,^^^ thanks sparky,,

Take everyone down Wayne's Eatery sometime,,

E E N S Y E


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)

Even Ernest now sees your eyes.

N T W S R S


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

New teachers will sometimes restrict socializing.

W S L S T G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*We seldom let Santa teach geography!

E M T A H Y*


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Executives monitored the assistant hired yesterday.

S D E T D Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2022)

Some deluded elves tried double yodeling 

E D S D E G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Every day , some dogs eat Garbage

Y Y E S T E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2022)

*Yodeling Yaks eat sausage tasting edibles!

G S T E G S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2022)

Grace saw two elderly guys skipping

E W O Y S G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Everyone waited over yonder Swinging Gates

E D R R G S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2022)

Ed doesn't regret robbing girlfriend's son

D T T G S N


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Dance titan Teresa Godshalk shared nibbles.

E N A K D S


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 4, 2022)

Elderly neighbours attack  kids doing skateboarding.

Y S K S G G


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)

Young skinheads knocked Sam's googles good.

G S D S S D


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 4, 2022)

Give someone dear some special dessert.

E E R E L T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2022)

Elderly early roosters even look tired 

Y Y S N K D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2022)

Your young son needs Knee Doctor,

R G N S E R


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

Remember, Gavin needs some eating recommendations.

R N S E G S


----------



## Jace (Oct 4, 2022)

Right now, Stanley, eats great steak 

T W Y S T K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2022)

Two weird yodelers serenaded three kangaroos 

O D S D E S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Old dogs sometimes don't enjoy Summer

D S S T Y R


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 5, 2022)

Delivering some stallions to your ranch.

G E S O R H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2022)

Got everyone some overpriced rhubarb horseradish 

T E E D B H


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 7, 2022)

Try emptying each  dirty bin hurriedly.

Y G H Y N Y


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Your grandpa has your new yoyo.

R A S R W O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2022)

Rectangular albino sparrows resemble white owls 

R O S E E S


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Regulations offended some exceptional elementary students.

S D E L Y S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Several daft elves like yodeling sometimes 

L T S E G S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Lets tour some elegant Grave Stones.

S R E T E S


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Susan regretted each time Edward spoke.

N D H E D E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Nancy didn't hear Ellen dropping Eggs

Y T R N G S


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 10, 2022)

Young teenagers really need good standards.

G S Y D D S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2022)

Gasping Scottish yodelers do drink Scotch 

G H S O K H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

Goats have sometimes, often  kicked hinnies

S E S N D S


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 11, 2022)

Sometimes empty shops need daily scrubbing

S Y S D Y G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

Siberian yodeling snowmen don't yodel good 

N G N T L D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Ninteen gold nickles that look damaged 

N D S T K D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2022)

*Naughty ducks sat tasting ketchup delectables.

Y S T G P S*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Yesterday Sarah  tried getting Postage Stamps 

Y H D G E S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)

Yard hedges do get easily shabby

D S O T Y Y


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Did selfish outlaws take your yoyo??

D H S E R O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

During Halloween scary emus resemble ostriches 

G N Y S E S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Going next year seems eerily synchronistic

G T R S Y C


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Greedy treat robbers stole your chocolate.  

Y T S E R E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

Yesterday the seasonal effects really emerged.  

Y   E   L   S   Y   D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2022)

Yodelers eat large squashed yogurt donuts 

S T E D T S


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 17, 2022)

Stop the endless debts to students.

P E S S O S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2022)

People  eat sometimes spinach on Sausage

E T S H N E


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Eating tuna salad has negative effects.

G A D S E S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 18, 2022)

Giddy and delirious stories end sadness.

Y D S S D S


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 18, 2022)

You don't stand still during soccer.

U T D L G R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2022)

Unkempt tortoises don't look good really 

T S T K D Y


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Turtles seen ,taking kids down yonder

S  N  G  S  N  R


----------



## Patch (Oct 18, 2022)

Sheer nightgowns got some negative reviews.

R S T E E S


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 18, 2022)

Rusty spoons take endless effort scrubbing.

Y S E S T G


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

You seem enchanting, so that's good!

U M G O S D


----------



## Patch (Oct 19, 2022)

Undercooked meat gave our son diarrhea.

D T E R N A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2022)

Don;t try eating raw noodles anymore!

T Y G W S E


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 19, 2022)

Tell your guard we shall escape.

L R D E L E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2022)

*Lois remembers dancing every lonely evening.

S S G Y Y G*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

Someone said George yet yearns grievously.

E D E T S Y


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 19, 2022)

Eat doughnuts endlessly to stop yawning.

T S Y O P G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2022)

Those sloshed yetis often prefer gin

E D S N R N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2022)

Ed doesn;t stay near Riot Noises

D T Y R T S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2022)

Dull tortoises yodel really too slow

L S L Y O W


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 22, 2022)

Ladies sometimes let young ones win.

S S T G S N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2022)

Silent singing tenors generally sing nothing 

T G S Y G G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2022)

*They generally send Yaks gracefully grazing.

Y Y D S Y G*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

Your young daughter said your Great!

R G R D R T


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Ralph's grandmother really didn't ride trains.

S R Y T E S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2022)

*Small Rattlers Yodel twice Every Summer!

L S L E Y R*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

Lets sing lyrics,  even year round..

S G S N  R D


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Should good students not receive degrees?

D D S T E S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Donna denies sitting through English studies!

A S G H H S *


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

All somersaulting giraffes hate having sciatica 

L G S E G A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2022)

Lets get some energy going, America!

S T E Y G A


----------



## Patch (Oct 23, 2022)

She taught every young gorilla arithmetic.

E T Y G A C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2022)

Even Tutankhamun's yodeling got Anubis clapping 

N S G T S G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2022)

New strangers got to see Ghosts

W S T O E S


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 25, 2022)

Women should think over every suggestion.

N D K R Y N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

No Doctor kisses registered young Nurses

O R S D G S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2022)

Old reindeer sandwiches don't go soggy 

D R S T O Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2022)

*Doctors restore snail treats only, Yolanda!

S E L S Y A*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2022)

Some eccentric llamas started yodeling again

E C S D G N


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 26, 2022)

Empty cars sit, definitely going nowhere.

Y S T Y G E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

You say that you’ve got everything.

U Y T E T G


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Understand you tried eating the goats???  

D U D G E S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Dramas use daring girls endlessly sobbing

S E G S Y G


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Several exhibitionist gypsies surprised your grandmother!!

L T S D R R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2022)

Large tall sheep don't resemble reindeer 

E L P T E R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2022)

Elephants Like people that enjoy Rides

S E E T Y S


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Several editors edited today's yoyo story.

L S E S O Y


----------



## Butterfrog (Oct 27, 2022)

Let someone else share on youtube

T E E E N E


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Towards Evening Eleven English Noblemen Evaporated.

S G N H N D


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 28, 2022)

Some girls never have naughty days

E S R E Y S


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2022)

Even Santa's reindeer enjoy yodeling sometimes 

N S R Y G S


----------



## Butterfrog (Oct 29, 2022)

Never stop ringing your girlfriend's son

R P G R S N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2022)

*Remember Patrick gave reason, Sam nodded!

R K E N M D*


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 29, 2022)

Reading kindle entails needing more downloads.

G E S G E S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Give everybody some good eats Santa

E Y E D S A


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

Enjoy your energetic daughter's showcase athleticism.

Y R C S E M


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 30, 2022)

Young rats can sense easy meals.

G S N E Y S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

Good, so now enjoy your stay

D O W Y R Y


----------



## Butterfrog (Oct 30, 2022)

DId Olivia water your roses yesterday?

D A R R S Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Darlene Always Remembers Randy's Stinky Yaks!

E S S S Y S*


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Every single singer says you stink.

Y E R S U K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

You evidently remembered stinky  uncle Ken .  

U Y D Y E N


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Under your divan young ermines nurse.

R R N G S E


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 31, 2022)

Red roses never get sold easily.

D S R T D Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2022)

Did Stravinski remember to do yodeling...  

D I R O O G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2022)

*Don't Invite Robert Over On Graduation!

T E T R N N*


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 31, 2022)

Tell everyone to read Norah's narrative.

L E O D S E


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Large elephants often don't see egrets.

E S N T E S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2022)

Every Snake ,now take Easter serious.

Y E W E R S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2022)

Yaks Eat Watermelon, Even Rotten Seeds

S T N N N S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2022)

Sometimes turtles never need new shoes

S S R D W S


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Some scarecrows really don't wear scarves.

E S Y T R S


----------



## Butterfrog (Nov 1, 2022)

Eat something yummy to reduce stress

T G Y O E S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2022)

*Ted got Yolanda over eating sweets!

D T A R G S*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

Deciding the angle requires great skill

G E E S T L


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Get energetic elephants some taco lunches.

T C S E O S


----------



## Butterfrog (Nov 1, 2022)

Take care some errands on Sunday

E E E S N Y


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 2, 2022)

Even elephants enjoy some novelty yogurt.

N S Y E Y T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2022)

Never seen yodelers eating yak tiramisu 

R N S G K U


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Rebellious new students got knitted uniforms.

S W S T D S


----------



## Butterfrog (Nov 2, 2022)

She was sitting there doing something

E S G E G G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2022)

Every season , good eggs get gummy

Y N D S T Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2022)

*Yaks never destroy sweet tasting yummies!

S R Y T G S*


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 3, 2022)

Shy recluses yearn to get silence.

Y S N O T E


----------



## Butterfrog (Nov 3, 2022)

Your son not organizing the event

R N T G E T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2022)

Ravenous nocturnal Transylvanians get extra tapioca 

S L S T A A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2022)

*Sometimes Light Seems To Alter Appearance!

S T S O R E*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Shopping this Store often remains Empty

G S E N S Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2022)

*Glenda says every nut sounds yummy!

A S Y T S Y*


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

A spoiled youngster tried slapping you.

A D R D G U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2022)

Alcoholic drunken robots don't go unnoticed 

C N S T O D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Can not see the opened Door

N T E E D R


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 5, 2022)

Never tease elephants, even during recreation.

R E S N G N


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Remember every sibling needs grandma's nurturing.  

R Y G S S G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2022)

Reveling yetis get sloshed supping gin 

G S T D G N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Going South to dig Gold Nuggets

D H O D G S


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Did Helen's oldest daughter grow strawberries?

D S T R W S


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 6, 2022)

Don't stop to read words slowly.

T P O D S Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2022)

Those potty octopuses don't stop yodeling 

E Y S T P G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

Every year someone tries Party Games

Y R E S Y S


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

You really expected some yak stew??

U Y D E K W


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 6, 2022)

Under your desk exists knotted wood.

R R K S D D


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

Roaming rattlesnakes kill small delicate ducks

G S L L E S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

Girls sometimes let Loose echoing sounds

S S T E G S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2022)

Slow snails taste extra gooey sometimes 

W S E A Y S


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 8, 2022)

We shall  educate all young students.

E L E L G S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2022)

Eccentric little elves like gathering snow 

C E S E G W


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Corporate executives saluted exceptionally gifted workers.

E S D Y D S


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 9, 2022)

Every single day, you do something.

Y E Y U O G


----------



## Butterfrog (Nov 10, 2022)

Your email you update on google

R L U E N E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2022)

Red leatherette underwear eventually needs explaining 

D E R Y S G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Darriere everyday remains your seating garment

E Y S R G T


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 10, 2022)

Every year, some residents get tornadoes.

Y R E S T S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

Your real emotions stay tightly secured

R L S Y Y D


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Righteous lawmen saved your young daughter.

S N D R G R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Sounds nice did Roger get rewarded?

S E D R T D


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 11, 2022)

Scrambled eggs don't really taste different.

D S T Y E T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2022)

Dinosaur sandwiches taste yuckish every time

R S E H Y E


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Remember Susan enjoyed her youthful energy.

R N D R L Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Rebecca never did really like you.

A R D Y E U


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 12, 2022)

All relatives dread your enduring usefulness.

L S D R G S


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 13, 2022)

Letitia sang dirges randomly gifting songs.

A G S Y G S


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 13, 2022)

A goose said, "You go, Swans!"

A E D U O S


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

An educated dog used our stool.

N D G D R L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2022)

Now dancing goldfish drink rhubarb lemonade 

W G H K B E


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Will Greg's Hershey Kisses be edible?

L S Y S E E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2022)

Lisa see's your son every evening

A S R N Y G


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 13, 2022)

Anne's singing really nettles your guests.

S G Y S R S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2022)

Seems Goliath yodeled some rotten songs

S H D E N S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2022)

Sometimes , Harold drives Evelyn nuts sometimes

S D S N S  S


----------



## Gazmato (Nov 16, 2022)

Stanger details surface now showing suspects.

L E F C T A.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2022)

_R S E W G S_

Robots slurp eggnog without getting sick

S P G T G K


----------



## Patch (Nov 16, 2022)

Special people get their grandmother's keepsakes.

L E T R S S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Lets entertain the Raindeer, singing songs

S N E R G S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2022)

Sheep never eat really good sausages 

P R T Y D S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2022)

Probably right, ^ They yearn dead Snakes

Y T Y N D S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

Yodelers that yodel never drink seawater 

S T L R K R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Stan takes longer, rocky kayak route.

N S R Y K E*


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Never stopped remembering your kind efforts.

R D G R D S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Remember, Dogs growling really don't swear.

R S G Y T R


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Retract salacious gossip you told Ruth.

T S P U D H


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 18, 2022)

Tinned syrup pudding undoes diet hopes.

D P G S T S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2022)

Dancing polkas gets so tiring somehow 

G S S O G W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Got Santa's son , own gift wagon

T S N N T N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2022)

*Thanks Santa, never needed those nets.

S A R D E S*


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

Should all readers determine editorial soundness?

D L S E L S


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 19, 2022)

Do long sentences encourage lazy scans?

O G S E Y S


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 19, 2022)

Old globes should explain yesterday's specialness.

D  S  D  N  S  S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2022)

Dancing snails don't need special shoes 

G S T D L S


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Got some turkey drumsticks last Saturday.

T E Y S T Y


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 20, 2022)

The empty yard seems terribly yearning.

E Y D S Y G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2022)

*Every yodeler dines, some Yaks graze!

Y R S E S E*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2022)

Yearning radicals see every soar event

G S E Y R T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2022)

Ghosts still enjoy yodeling rubbish tunes 

S L Y G H S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Sometimes little young Ghosts have shadows

S E G S E S


----------



## Patch (Nov 21, 2022)

Some eyeglasses get smeared eating squash.

E S T D G  H


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 21, 2022)

Evidently, some toads don't get handled.

Y E S T T D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2022)

Yodeling energetically starts tortoises tap dancing 

G Y S S P G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Got your son some petro gas

T R N E O S


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 23, 2022)

Turn right, next entrance on street.

N T T E N T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Now turn on East northern Trail

W N N T N L


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Will new neighbors try Nellie's licorice?

L W S Y S E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Louise was said, your Sister's engaged?

E S D R S D


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 23, 2022)

Even signing documents requires some diligence.

N G S S E E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2022)

Narcoleptic ghosts still seem eerie enough 

C S L M E H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2022)

College Students.. like me, enjoy Holidays

E S E E Y S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2022)

Egyptian sphinxes enjoyed eating yam sausages 

N S D G M S


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Novice shepherds don't get much sleep.

E S T T H P


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 26, 2022)

Extra special toasted tea-cakes have popularity.

A L D S E Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 27, 2022)

Alice looks delightful, said everyone yesterday.

E S L D E Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2022)

Even Swiss llamas don't enjoy yodeling 

N S S T Y G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Northen Swiss singers tried your Game

N S S D R E


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Never say Sandra didn't receive enough.

R Y A T E H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Read your ad, thanking everyone here,,

D R D G E E


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*During recess dresses get easily embarrassing.

G S S T Y G*


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Gloria Steinem surprised the young guests.

A M D E G S


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 27, 2022)

Any man damaging exhibits gets sprayed.

Y N G S S D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2022)

Yolanda's new girdle still seems derisory 

S W E L S Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Sometimes we eat large salads yearly

S E T E S Y


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 28, 2022)

Setting each table early saved yesterday.

G H E Y D Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

Godzilla hates eating yodelers during yodels 

A S G S G S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2022)

Another song  gets some good screening.

R  G  S   E  D   G


----------



## Patch (Nov 29, 2022)

Ruby's grandma Suzie entered detoxification grudgingly.

S A E D N Y


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2022)

Some anaemic elves don't need yogurt

E C S T D T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2022)

*Even Connie studied the dictionary tactfully.

N E D E Y Y*


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Newbies eating deviled eggs yell, "Yucky!"  

S G D S L Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2022)

*Singing goats destroy single lady's youth.

G S Y E S H*


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Grandma said you eat smoked halibut.

A D U T D T


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 30, 2022)

All dogs under the duvet tonight!

L S R E T T


----------



## Patch (Dec 1, 2022)

Last summer, Ralph entered two tournaments.

T R H D O S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2022)

Treated reindeer hats don't often smell 

D R S T N L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2022)

*Driver's right side taillight needs lit.

S T E  T S T*


----------



## Patch (Dec 1, 2022)

Susan tried escaping the speedy turtles. 

N D G E Y S


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 1, 2022)

No dinner guests enjoy your singing.

O R S Y R G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2022)

Opera rejected singers yodel reasonably good

A D S L Y D


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

Art's Doberman still likes your Dalmatian.

S N L S Y N


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 2, 2022)

Selfish neighbours let sons yell noisily.

H S T S L Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2022)

Hefty slow tortoises still like yodeling 

Y W S L E G


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Your wife sure likes Ed's grandmother.


R E E S S R


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 3, 2022)

Royal etiquette ensures smooth social responses.

L E S H L S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2022)

Lengthy elastic shoes have longer shoelaces 

Y C S E R S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2022)

*Yaks can sense every roaring sound.

S N E Y G D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2022)

S N  E  Y G D

Sam needs exercise Yolanda got disgusted 

M S E A T D


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

Many Senators elected are total disasters.

Y S D E L S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2022)

*Yolanda serves dinner every lonely Sunday.

A S R Y Y Y*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2022)

Amnesiacs still remember Yolanda's yodel yelling

S L R S L G


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Speed limit regulations save lives, Grandpa!!!

D T S E S A


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 5, 2022)

Does the sea ever stop advancing?

S E A R P G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Someone eating alfalfa really prefers gruel 

E G A Y S L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2022)

Even Godzilla always yodels something lyrical 

N A S S G L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

No animal sits silent getting lost..

O L S T G T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Only lions start tasting goat taffy!

Y S T G T Y*


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 12, 2022)

Yikes, said the grandson that yawned.

S D E N T D


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 12, 2022)

So don't ever nip the dog.

O T R P E G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2022)

Old time rottweilers prefer eating gruel 

D E S R G L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Dogs enjoy sitting round girls laughing

S Y G D S G


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 13, 2022)

Stand your ground, demands security guard.

D R D S Y D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Doctor Rogers didn't say your dying!

R S T Y R G


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Realized some transient youth robbed Grandma!

D E T H D A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Don't eat thick horseradish during arias 

T T K H G S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Time to keep home games simple

E O P E S E


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Every other person expects some entertainment.

Y R N S E T


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 16, 2022)

You really need some excitement today.

U Y D E T Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

*Under Your Directions Every Teen Yodels!  

R R S Y N S*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Rebel Rousers started yodeling nice songs

L S D G E S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2022)

*Let Sally's Dog Get Every Snake

T S G T Y E*


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Ten sick guests tasted your eggnog.

N K S D R G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Nine kids sat down reading Geography

E S T N G Y


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 17, 2022)

Every school teacher needs good yodellers.

Y L R S D S


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Your large rump sure does sway!

(Oh, my!!  Sorry about this!  I have no idea why some of these things pop into my mind, but just could not resisting using it.)

R E P E S Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

Regurgitative elves prefer eating syrup yogurt 

E S R G P T


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Environmental scientists rejected government's proposed testing.

L S D S D G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Long standing Documents sent Democrats growling

G G S T S G


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Gabbing gardeners saw two sick goats.

G S W O K S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2022)

Godzilla still wears odd knitted socks 

A L S D D S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

All Ladies should dress decently sometimes

L S D S Y S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Long Snakes Do Say Yodeling's silly

G S O Y S Y*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2022)

Geriatric Swiss often yodel something yodelish 

C S N L G H


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 24, 2022)

Can Santa negotiate large green houses?

N A E E N S


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Never approach elephants eating new spinach.

R H S G W H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

Raw Hamburger Sandwiches, Good with  Hotdogs

W R SD H S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2022)

Weird reindeer sleighs don't have sleighbells 

D R S T E S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2022)

*Dirty Reindeer Still Taste Every Snowflake!

Y R L E Y E*


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Yolanda really liked everyone's youthful exuberance.

A Y D S L E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2022)

*Any Yodel Does Something Lovely, Ellen.

Y L S G Y N*


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 25, 2022)

Your left shoe gives you niggles.

R T E S U S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Retire the entire University Seniors

E E E Y S


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 27, 2022)

Ellen enjoyed eggs you scrambled.

N D S U D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Nolan didn't sugar  your Doughnuts, ?

N T R R S


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2022)

Back to six letters

N T R R S...S

Narcoleptic tortoises run really slow sometimes 

C S N Y W S


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

Could Sam notice you weren't surprised?

D M E U T D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2022)

Don't make Ellen use the Dumpster

T E N E E R


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 31, 2022)

Try enjoying new experiences even reluctantly.

Y G W S N Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2022)

Yodeling goats will sometimes need yogurt 

G S L S D T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Get your legs spinning, don't trip!

T R S G T P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2023)

Trampolining reindeer sometimes get too pooped 

G R S T O D


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

George really struggled trying on dresses.

E Y D G N S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Every year Donald gets new shoes,

Y R D S W S


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 2, 2023)

You really don't seem well, Susan.

U Y T M L N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2023)

Utility yellow tights might look nice 

Y W S T K E


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 3, 2023)

You will soon thank kind enemies.

U L N K D S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2023)

Useful llamas never keep drinking sarsaparilla 

L S R P G A


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 4, 2023)

Late shopping rarely prevents girls arguing.

E G Y S S G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2023)

Every Godly Youth should say Grace,

Y Y H D Y E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2023)

Yodeling yetis have dramatic yodel evenings

G S E C L S


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 5, 2023)

George sells extremely cheap lingerie sometimes.

E S Y P E S


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2023)

Everyone says your pup enjoyed swimming

E S R P D G


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2023)

Eight sloshed reindeer prefer drinking gin

T D R R G N


----------



## Lavinia (Yesterday at 3:47 AM)

The doctor recommends regularly gorging nuts.

E R S Y G S


----------



## Sparky (Yesterday at 10:27 AM)

Eccentric rustler stole Yolanda's grass skirt 

C R E S S T


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 12:55 PM)

Craig remembered every sad song today

G D Y D G Y


----------



## Sparky (Today at 11:40 AM)

Goldfish don't yodel dull gloomy yodels 

H T L L Y S


----------

